# Old(?) Eco-Complete, Still Sealed In Bag



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I found a still-sealed bag of Eco-Complete I completely forgot I had. It's been there for at least two years. Still good? I can't imagine how it would change much, if at all. Anything that should prevent me from using it?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Should be still good. Anything odd about how the water looks in the bag? Even still you probably could just give it a good rinse and it would be as good as new. So ultimately nothing to worry about, especially if it's seal and basically new.

-John N.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I forgot to ask one thing in the original post... Isn't Eco-Complete packaged in the liquid because it contains some starter cultures of beneficial bacteria? Guess it's not big deal. Could just take mulm from another tank and use some existing filter media to seed a new tank... (I think I just answered my own question... )


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes. It does have cultured beneficial bacteria which may be dead after a long wait in the bag. So I'd rinse. The substrate itself should be fine.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think the bacteria would die although it may be donmant at this point. There would be nothign wrong with using the substrate. I would poor the water off, although I always do that anyway. Rinsing lightly would not hurt anything although be very careful as some of the particles are very fine and will easily wash away. There was an issues with Eco-Complete a while back a batch was contaminated with a lot of phophates and caused people some problems. Try a search to see if the timing coincides with your bag or email CaribSea about batch numbers. If you do have one of these bags, rinse it very well or maybe request a replacement.

Good luck!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow! Had no idea about that phosphate problem. I did have one test tank awhile back when I first tried Eco-Complete and it was _really_ strange. Do not recall details much, only that it was most definitely not successful. The other Eco-Complete tank seems a-ok after 3 years. Hmm...

I'll email Carib-Sea and ask. Thank you much for that tip!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have heard similar issues with Eco Complete but is was causing high pH problems. 

I thought it was a natural material?

Hey, Rusticitas. Would you mind posting the list of nutrients listed on the bag? I'd like to compare it with Flourite. I emailed Carib Sea and asked for the listing but never got a response. Seachem lists the nutrients for Flourite on their website.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

A reputable LFS told me that part of the issues with Eco were related to temperature. He said that if Eco is exposed to extremely high or low temps it breaks down and causes some of the issues. I had issues with a bag bought at a different LFS, but no problems with the ones bought at his store. None of the bags fit the time frame that every one else had issues. But they all were purchased in the winter here when its really cold.

I don't know if there is any truth to what he said, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Newt said:


> Hey, Rusticitas. Would you mind posting the list of nutrients listed on the bag? I'd like to compare it with Flourite. I emailed Carib Sea and asked for the listing but never got a response. Seachem lists the nutrients for Flourite on their website.


Whoops! Sorry, I _completely_ overlooked this request earlier! I will get that info when I get home tonight. And, please, with my memory, do not feel bad about hassling me about it.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I actually still have 2 bags of the contaminated Eco laying around the house somewhere..Ill eventually use it one day but only after a good rinsing. The way to check for the contaminated eco is to check the liquid in the bag...after a while there is a white powdery substance that settles in the liquid. If you disturb the liquid then it will turn milky white. You will also be able to see some white particles on the substrate itself. 
Luckily I was on the fourms when people were having issues with their Eco and then noticed mine didnt look right either. Caribsea was great though and sent me replacement bags at no cost. A year later Its still working great in my tank. 

Actually I still have some pics uploaded from when I sent Caribsea an email...you can use these for reference. If it looks anything like my pictures make sure you rinse and rinse and rinse, then it should be fine to use.

Pics are here... http://www.graffix.org/ec/

Hope this helps


----------

